# Hello from Cape Town (yes africanmeat is my dad)



## addtotaste (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello

So originally I joined the forum to complement my dad on his dishes. Then I realised I might have to copy and paste a lot because his food is brilliant every time. 

I have a foodblog of my own and have had for a while but I thought I would come hang out here every now and again too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Your Dad is quite a cook.

I never miss his threads, they are always remarkable.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome

Love this forum  multi generational, multi cultural. multi denominational,  we even some of those dog on Bama Fans on this forum, go figure!

Look forward to the Father Son competitions!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome..... If you 2 end up in a competition on this site.... it is hard to imagine what may develope... really great recipes I imagine.....

Glad you joined us... enjoy your long smokey ride.... Dave


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Your Dad is quite the cook!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - would love to see you and your dad in competition on this forum as we would all be the big winners.


----------



## addtotaste (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone :)

When it comes to smoking, there is no competition, my dad is the smoking king. When it comes to cooking I may have a few tricks up my sleeve


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

Give us a couple of weeks,  we'll close the smoking expertise gap for you.


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome its good to have members of the same family here...Your Dad produces some great smokes....I love to see Father and sons that are close and good friends...nothing better !


----------



## addtotaste (Sep 12, 2011)

Hehe I think I may need to clarify, this is a father-daughter relationship :)


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

That might prevent some missunderstanding in the future!  OK guys, be on your best behavior,  there's a lady in the house.


----------



## alelover (Sep 12, 2011)

Your Dad's a cool dude and and a great smoker. Always thinking outside the box. He comes up with some pretty neat stuff. I'm sure there is something about an apple and a tree or something like that. Look forward to your creations.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome addtotaste!!!

Glad to have you here!!

I can see by your "Huevos" Rancheros, that your cooking is like your Dad's----Never Boring!!!

Enjoy,

Bear

PS: Have that Baby yet?


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry about that there I go asuming things again....


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard. I'm sure you'll be as great addition as your dad!!


----------



## gros cochon (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. I really enjoy looking at your dad's food & stealing some of his recipes, and if your cooking is even only half as good as his, we're in for a treat. Looking forward to your QVIEWS. If I may ask, where can i find your foodblog.


----------



## venture (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

We look forward to your contributions as well!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 12, 2011)

to SMF there young lady. Your Huevos rancheros looks great. And good luck with the new addition to your family. We look forward to Pics when it arrives. I'm sure that between you and your dad there will be plenty of em. Your Dad is quite the cook and I'm sure it's rubbed off on you. Lots of great people here and great info.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi sweet i am glad you Finally decided to join   us it will be


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Hi sweet i am glad you Finally decided to join   us it will be


"Sweet"????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OK, Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry Aaron---Couldn't resist,

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 12, 2011)

Addtotaste, may we have the address to your Blog?Should be intriguing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and.....................


----------



## fishwrestler (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome and look forward to your posts


----------



## boykjo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF...... Your Gene pool is ................







Joe


----------



## addtotaste (Sep 13, 2011)

So many replies I will just answer them all at once. 

Firstly thank you for the great welcomes :)

My regular blog can be found at www.addtotaste.co.za


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2011)

Very Nice Blog!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## addtotaste (Sep 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Very Nice Blog!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Thank you very much, I try :)


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey cool welcome to SMF


----------



## michael ark (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought i'd make it easier.http://www.addtotaste.co.za


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Nice Blog.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome and great blog


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Just spent 30 minutes over on you blog. Looks great. will head back for sure


----------



## addtotaste (Sep 14, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> Hey cool welcome to SMF


Thank you :)




michael ark said:


> Thought i'd make it easier.http://www.addtotaste.co.za




Ah, I am used to link autocreating themselves, will be more vigilant :)




billyj571 said:


> Welcome Nice Blog.


Thank you :)




SQWIB said:


> Welcome and great blog


Thank you and thank you 




Scarbelly said:


> Just spent 30 minutes over on you blog. Looks great. will head back for sure


Thank you :) Let me know if you have any questions :)


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------

